# smart phones vs digi cams



## shubham gupta (Dec 30, 2012)

is some smart phones offer better image quality than basic point and shoot??


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think so.. The image stabilisation and other features are best experienced while using a camera.. If your basic requirement is just normal picture taking for daily use then mobile camera is fine.. It is also useful to take group photos when people meet once in a while.. But its definitely not a replacement for a camera..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes they do. I m assuming by basic PnS you mean cams under 6-7k. Several High end cameraphones like 808, Lumia920, N8 can offer better image quality even in low light. Even Galaxy S3 and other high end Android devices have petty good  imagequality 

Smartphones do lack in Optical zoom, xenon (except in Nokia Symbian phones) and some other features. But for occasional photos, they are pretty good


----------



## Paras Lehana (Dec 31, 2012)

Choose the intermediate. 
Go for galaxy camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2012)

yaah galaxy cam with sim slot...a cam with calling facility 

other than image quality to be similar ...a smart phone gives nothing else as said above by prashant

and you spend 30-35k on mobile to get a pic quality of 5-7k cam is waste of money


----------



## mastervk (Dec 31, 2012)

the sensor size of P & S is much bigger than mobile camera..high end mobile phone (specially nokia pureview enabled ) can take very good photo specially in good light and they might be better than 5-8 K P&S but even low end P&S have other functions which might not be available in mobile..

One advantage of mobile phone is that they are always with you so you can take picture anytime you want...I think in next 5 years high end mobiles might make low end PS obsolete..(assuming that sub 15 k mobile will become as good as today's high end mobile...)


----------



## aadi007 (Dec 31, 2012)

mastervk said:


> the sensor size of P & S is much bigger than mobile camera.


Disagree on this....good mobiles have sensor size same as normal P&S


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2012)

^^ yaah now days mobile sensor size is increasing....they need to put optical zoom in mobile somehow and then comes optical image stabilisation


----------



## nac (Dec 31, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> they need to put optical zoom in mobile somehow and then comes optical image stabilisation



 Already they have coined the term "Bridge camera"... What will they call this?? "Bridge mobile"


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 31, 2012)

*Regarding Sensor Size*
Basic Point and shoots : 1/2.3" CCD, Resolution 12-16MP
High end Smartphones : 1/3" BSI-CMOS 8MP

The pixel sensor size as well as Sensor technology favors smartphones

Not to forget smartphones have aperture between f/2.0 - f/2.6. PnS start at f/2.8

@sujoy Optical zoom requires moving lens components. Some old N series flip phones had 3x zoom. People now want wafer thin phones. Same reason for  Xenon flashes. Capacitors along with xenon unit make the thickness >15mm
Heck these people are even finding 1/3" camera module thick. New Sony sensors are 1/4" or something (with a more advanced technology) 

Regarding OIS, Lumia 920 has some very advanced stabilization making handheld night shots with exposures upto 0.2 seconds possible. The sensor is said to be suspended by springs. However all these extra components make it thick and heavy

@nac : They are calling it smart camera


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2012)

prashant I have Sony t100 cam from last 6 years...its 18mm thick and have 5x optical zoom and optical image stabilisation

*www.ephotozine.com/articles/Sony-DSCT100-5831/images/Sony_DSC_T100_front.jpg

It can be definitely implimented on a mobile easily


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 31, 2012)

Latest Phones are <8mm thick  Also Phones have so many other things except camera


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 1, 2013)

I just ment that u dont need zoom extending forward ...this cam have internal zoom machenism which is great for mobile cams...and if a 5 yers old cam can fit a 5x zoom in 18mm y cant they fit a 5x in 11mm  now


----------



## shubham gupta (Jan 2, 2013)

yaa some phones r offering 1/2.0f size bsi sensors..

xolo phone is offering 8 mp bsi cam at 11000 bucks where s6300 nikon 16 mp bsi at around same price..but still if u buy the phone u get more for what u pay..still camera worth buying??


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2013)

yes there is one more point  Camera battery down u can use mobile...but mobile with cam battery ran out of power u will end up with no music,no call and no camera too


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 3, 2013)

Nikon s6300 wil perform much better than xolo. 

Smartphones that can be compared to PnS are
Nokia 808
Samsung GS3 and Note 2
Apple iphone 4S and 5
Sony Xperia S (and others with 12/13MP sensors)


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Jan 3, 2013)

What about the 8MP Htc phones like evo 4g lte and rezound etc. Can they be considered as replacement for P2S cameras?


----------

